# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  مشاريع صغيرة

## ابوالشرع

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

اخواني الأعضاء,المشرفين و الزوار الكرام

أرجو أن توَلو هذا الموضوع الإهتمام......لما فية فائدة و تبادل للخبرات.


اخواني ببساطة راح يكون هاد الموضوع للي عندة فكرة لمشروع صغير و حاب يطرحة و يفيد الأعضاء و العالم فية ..... طبعا افضل أن تكون فكرة المشروع غير موجودة في البلد .....و لو موجودة في منطقة و غير موجودة في منطقة اخرى مش غلط بستفيدو منة العالم

بتذكر لما كنت أدرس بالجامعة خطرت ببالي فكرة لمشروع صغير 
و هو اراجيل دليفري و يكون بعمان بمنطقة مثل عبدون و لا على شكلها ليس
لأنة دائما المشروع بعتمد وين راح يكون ( مكانة ) و أكيد التكلفة و المردود حسب المكان.
و الله و روح صاحبكو اللي هو أنا مبسوط بالفكرة الجديدة 
و أول ما عرضت الموضوع على البيت تفاجئت بالتنكيس  وبس
ليس ما فقدت الأمل و عرضت المشروع على أصدقاء الي و برضو نفش السي   وحكولي قلة كفي شوبات بعمان و قعدات رايقة يا زلمة فكك !!!!
فحكيت بحالي معقول انا الصح و الكل غلط , ليس يا ولد انسى 
وراحت الأيام و اجت أيام....بعد 3 سنين تقريبا
تفاجئت انة نفس المشروع الصغير اللي كنت حكيتة واحد ابن حلال الله يهنية بالمشروع طبعا عاملة و مش هون المشكلة انة الفكرة مقبولة و بشكل بجنن و الزلمة مش ملحق طلبات
الله يهنية بالمشروع ما بدنا نحسد الزلمة .

فمن هون بحب انة نتشارك بالأفكار و يمكن حتى نتشارك بالواقع بنفس المشروع اللي راح يدرج هنا

بإنتظار تفاعل الجميع
و احترامي لكل فكرة من الممكن ان تحد من البطالة في مجتمعنا

*

----------


## ابوالشرع

*تحية طيبة

اقدم اليوم لكم اخواني مشروع لطالما اردت ان اقوم بة ولكن (  )

ببساطة اتجة اليوم بكم الى التجارة الإلكترونية

ليست بالأمر الصعب و لاهي صنعة صاروخ .......

الأمر الغير موجود بكل المواقع العربية على ما اضن !!!

يوجد موقع لمكتوب اسمة سوق ولكن لبيع و شراء الأدوات المحسوسة
وبصراحة الموقع مش ولا بد مع انة لمكتوب ... مع احترامنا لمكتوب لما وصلت الية !!

هو موقع لبيع الخبرات البرمجية و التصميم و الطباعة و الأمور المتعلقة بها فقط !!!!

كيف يعني ؟

انا طالب و بدي مشروع برمجي و مش قادر اعملة فبخش قبل اكم يوم من تسليم المشروع وبطرح الفكرة و بكون اكيد في ناس راح تحل المسألة و توخد اجرها .... طبعا بإدارة الموقع و الطريقة المناسبة التي تراها الادارة .........

بتوقع الفكرة واضحة جدا ....... وراح تحكولي انة في مكاتب بتختص بهيك شغلات
بس انا ما بحكي عن بلد واحد عندكو العديد من البلدان العربية التي هي بحاجة لمثل هاذا الموقع
و لا تنسو فرق الجهد المبذول من قبل الباحث عن حل لبرنامجة او الشركة التي تريد تصميم او ..او... 

( متل هيك موقع مش موجود للعرب )

و بنصح اللي راح يعتمد هيك مشروع :

اهم شي عندك بكل مشروعك هو تصميمة البسيط و المريح للجميع و بنفس الوقت فية شغلات مشجعة على الدخول....سلامت خيركو انتو عارفين شو بقصد .....



بتمنى بالنهاية نخلص من اشي اسمة بطالة ...... اين انتم يا فرسان التغيير 

احترامي للجميع



*

----------


## المهندس

ابو الشرع موضوع اكثر من رائع .. شكرا لك 

انا عندي اضافه للموضوع بعنوان كيف تصبح من مصممي المواقع 

في الحقيقة بعد قرائتك لهذا المقال لن تصبح مصمم مواقع بالمعنى الحرفي ، ولكنك وبكل تأكيد ستعرف تماما من أين تبدأ الطريق ، وستعرف بالضبط ماذا يعني أن تكون مصمم مواقع.

سنبدأ معا قصة الانترنت والتي منها ستفهم تماما كيف تعمل مواقع الانترنت ..
تخيل معي المشهد التالي :عندما تريد أن تفتح الانترنت وتزور المواقع ، تقوم بفتح أحد متصفحات الانترنت ، انترنت اكسبلورر أو فايرفوكس أو غيره ، ثم تقوم بكتابة عنوان الموقع وتضغط زر ادخال ، فيفتح لك الموقع وتتجول في صفحاته وتستعرض ما فيه.
من خلال هذا المشهد سنقوم بعمل المقارنة التالية والتي ستوضح لك تماما كيف تعمل مواقع الانترنت :
تخيل أنك تريد عمل مشروع تجاري على أرض الواقع وليس على الانترنت ، ماذا ستحتاج ؟ وكيف ستتم العملية التجارية ككل ؟
أولا ستحتاج أن تحدد عنوان المحل ، يعني تحدد مكان المحل في أي منطقة في أي شارع ، ثم تذهب إلى المكتب العقاري وتشتري الموقع أو قطعة الأرض. 
ستقوم الآن ببناء مبنى المحل ، أو لو كان المبنى جاهزا ستقوم باستئجاره من المالك. 
والآن ستقوم بتحديد اسم المحل وتكتب اسم المحل على يافطة وتعلقها على بوابة المحل. 
ستبدأ الآن بعمل ديكور المحل ، من رفوف وخزائن وجوارير وما إلى ذلك من معدات وإضاءة وغيره. 
والآن ستقوم بتعبئة المحل بالبضاعة التي ستعرضها للزبائن وزوار المحل ، وذلك بشحنها من الخازن إلى المحل بواسطة شاحنة. 
بالتأكيد ستولي واجهة المحل اهتماما خاصا لأنها أول شيء يراه زوار محلك من الخارج ، ولو كانت واجهة المحل جذابة ستجلب عدد كبير من الزبائن. 
ستقوم بعمل إعلانات بالتأكيد في الصحف والمجلات والجرائد والمنشورات واللافتات الإعلانية وحتى ربما في التلفاز والمذياع. 
سيحصل الناس على عنوان محلك من خلال الإعلانات ، كما أنهم سيأخذون فكرة عن محتوى محلك التجاري ، وربما تحمسهم لزيارة محلك بعمل بعض العروض التجارية. 
سيركبون أي وسيلة مواصلات ، سياراتهم ، سارة أجرة ، حافلة ، قطار ، أي شيء المهم أن يصلو لمحلك ويدخلوه ويتجولوا به ويروا محتوياته ، وربما قد يشترون من بضاعته المعروضة. 
إن مواقع الانترنت لا تختلف أبدا عن عالم الواقع ، فهي باختصار محاكاة تامة للعملية التي شرحتها لكم قبل قليل في تسع نقاط سريعة.
أولا : رقم الآي بي IP Address




هذا هو بالضبط في عالم الانترنت كعنوان قطعة الأرض المسجلة في المكتب العقاري في أرض الواقع ، كل موقع على الانترنت له IP Address خاص به لايوجد له شبيه وبه تحدد أماكن المواقع وعناوينها ، ولو أردت بناء موقع لا بد أن يكون لك عنوان خاص حتى تقوم ببناء المحل عليه.
يكون رقم الآي بي من أربع خانات كل خانة بها 3 أرقام :
212.112.68.104
تماما كما في المكتب العقاري تكون قطع الأراضي مرقمة ومعروفة وكل قطعة أرض لها رمز أو رقم تميز به عن غيرها من قطع الأراضي ، كما هو واضح في الصورة السابقة فرقم الآي بي يوضح بالضبط مكان وجود الموقع.
لا تقلق فلست أنت من يحدد رقم الآي بي ، إنه مزود الإنترنت الذي تشبك جهازك من خلاله بالانترنت الذي يحدد هذا الرقم.
ثانيا : المستضيف أو الخادم Host or Server


هذا هو بالضبط مبنى موقعك الإلكتروني والذي ستقوم بوضع محتويات موقعك فيه بعد أن تقوم بعمل الديكورات ، وهو بالضبط المكان الذي سيزورك فيه زبائنك ، وفي عالم الانترنت يمكنك إما بناء الخادم الخاص بك أو استئجار خادم من شركة استضافة مواقع ، تماما كأن تبني مبنى المحل أو تقوم باستئجار مبنى جاهز.
المستضيف أو الخادم هو ليس إلا جهاز كمبيوتر موصول بالانترنت طوال الوقت 24 ساعة في اليوم 7 أيام في الأسبوع ، بحيث لو دخل أي شخص في أي مكان في العالم موقعك في أي وقت يستطيع أن يتصفح الملفات ، فلو كنت قادرا على توفير هذا الأمر بنفسك فبها ونعمت ، ولكن لماذا تكلف نفسك هذا العناء ؟؟ عناء المراقبة الدائمة للكمبيوتر ، وهل هو مشبوك بالانترنت أم لا ، هل خط الانترنت موصول أم انقطع لسبب معين ، هل خط الانترنت سريع بشكل كاف لتحمل عدد كبير من الزوار في وقت واحد ، هل تضمن استمرار الكهرباء وعدم انقطاعها ، توجد مشاكل كثيرة تواجهك لو قمت بعمل السيرفر لوحدك.
الحل الأمثل هو استئجار مكان من ناس متخصصين بهذا المجال ومتفرغين له ، فقط ادفع لهم الأجار آخر السنة وهم يتكفلون بكل ما سبق ذكره ، وانت ما عليك سوى تنظيم المحل (الموقع) وترتيبه بحيث يستقبل الزوار بأبهى حلة.
ثالثا : اسم النطاق Domain Name


هو تماما كاسم المحل على أرض الواقع ، فلا بد ان يكون لموقعك اسم يعرف به بين الناس ، ومن خلاله يزورون موقعك ، وهو كاليافطة تعلق على بوابة المحل ، فلا يعقل أن تعطي الناس عنوان موقعك كرقم آي بي :
212.112.68.104
لابد أن تختار اسم تجاري لطيف ومميز لكي يسهل على الناس حفظه وزيارة موقعك من خلاله مثل :
www.walidov.com
وشركة تأجير أو بيع النطاقات تقوم بربط هذا الاسم بعنوان الموقع أو رقم الآي بي ، تماما كما أنك تعلق اليافطة على المحل ، بحيث يدل الاسم على المحل.
رابعا : برمجة الموقع وتصميم صفحاته Web designing / Web developing


 كل محل في العالم لابد له من ديكورات لكي يتم ترتيب البضاعة عليها ، وفي حالة مواقع الانترنت فلابد من وجود برمجة ، هي بمثابة ديكورات الموقع ليتم ترتيب محتويات الموقع عليها.
إن لغة تصميم المواقع هي HTML والتي بها يتم تصميم هيكل الموقع وشكل الصفحات ، وهناك لغات برمجة إضافية تجعل موقعك أكثر تفاعلية أو ديناميكية مثل php و asp و cgi و coldfusion و ruby on rail ولغات أخرى ..
إذن لغة HTML لا غنى عنها لتصميم شكل الموقع ، أما لغات البرمجة الأخرى فهي لإضافة مميزات تفاعلية إضافية ، فلغة HTML لا يشترك تعلمها ، فهناك برامج كثيرة مثل Microsoft FrontPage أو Adobe Dreamweaver تساعدك على تصميم مواقع بلغة HTML دون كتابة حرف واحد ، أما لغات البرمجة فبالرغم من وجود محررات كثيرة تساعدك على البرمجة إلا أنك تحتاج لمعرفة في البرمجة لتقوم ببرمجة تطبيقات ويب أو مواقع تفاعلية.
خامسا : نقل البيانات File Transfer Protocole / FTP
 واجهة الموقع هي أحد أهم صفحات موقعك ، ربما من واجهة الموقع قد تكسب الزوار أو قد تفقدهم للأبد ، تماما مثل واجهة المحل ، فإن كثير من واجهات المحل قد تنفر الزبائن رغم أن البضاعة قد تكون قيمة ، وهناك محلات تجذبك واجهاتها جذبا بالرغم من بضاعتها التعيسة ، إنه حسن تنسيق الواجهة.
إن أهم شيء يجب معرفته في واجهة الموقع أنها عبارة عن ملف اسمه index ، وهناك خطوط عريضة لواجهات المواقع :
يجب أن تكون سريعة. 
يجب أن تكون معبرة عن محتوى الموقع. 
يجب أن تكون واضحة وسهلة الوصول. 
يفضل أن تكون جذابة ولكن ليس على حساب السرعة. 
يجب أن تساعد الزائر على الوصول إلى محتويات الموقع. 
سابعا : الإعلان عن الموقع والإشهار Advertising and Promoting

 من أساسيات التجارة ، بدون إعلان فتجارتك خاسرة بالتأكيد ، كيف سيأتي الزبائن إذا لم يعرفوا عن وجود محلك من الأصل ؟ وكذلك مواقع الإنترنت بل بشكل أشد ، لن يزوره أحد ما لم تخبر الناس عنه ، هناك طرق عديدة للإعلان عن موقعك مثل وضع بنر إعلاني في مواقع مشهورة أخرى ، أو من خلال برامج الإعلانات النصية المقدمة من مرحكات البحث ، وأشهرها Google AdWords.
تماما كما تفعل المصانع والشركات التي تعلن عن منتجاتها في الشوارع والصحف والمجلات وقنوات التلفزة والإذاعة ، وكلما كانت الصحيفة أو القناة أشهر كلما زاد سعر الإعلان ، وكلما تغير حجم الإعلان ومدته تغير سعره ، نفس الشيء ينطبق على مواقع الانترنت ، فالإعلان في المواقع المشهورة أغلى من الإعلان في المواقع العادية ، وحجم الإعلان ومكانه في الموقع ومدته أيضا يؤثر على سعره.
ثامنا : تعرف الناس على موقعك Identifiying

هناك عدة طرق مجانية تستطيع تعريف الناس بها عن موقعك ، مثل وضع عنوان موقعك في أدلة المواقع ، نشر عنوان موقعك في محركات البحث ، تبادل روابط مع مواقع أخرى ، كتابة عنوان موقعك في توقيعك بالمنتديات التي تكتب بها ، ووسائل أخرى كثيرة يمكن من خلالها أن يتعرف الناس على موقعك ويزوروه.
تماما مثلما يحصل في الأدلة التجارية وأدلة الهاتف ، حيث توضع فيه العناوين وأرقام الهواتف ، فهذه الأدلة يبحث فيها الناس عما يريدون ، هذا يعطيك فرصة جيدة مجانية لكسب بعض الزوار ، فبهذه الحالة الزوار هم من يبحثون عنك ولست أنت من يبحث عنهم ، فاستغل الفرصة وأعطهم المجال ليجدوك ، وذلك بنشر موقعك بأكبر عدد ممكن من أدلة المواقع ومحركات البحث.
تاسعا : دخول الزوار لموقعك Web Surfing
بعد مشاهدة الناس لإعلانات موقعك في الانترنت ، أو بعد مشاهدتهم لموقعك في أدلة المواقع أو محركات البحث سيبدؤون في زيارة موقعك ، ولابد لهم من وسيلة تنقل ، ووسيلة التنقل في الإنترنت هي متصفحات الانترنت ، هي بمثابة السيارة التي بها تتنقل بين المواقع ، كل ما عليك عو كتابة العنوان أو الضغط على عنوان والانتقال للموقع الجديد.
إن أشهر متصفحات الانترنت في العالم هي :
Internet Explorer بكافة اصداراته. 
Mozilla Firefox. 
Opera. 
Safari. 
Netscape. 
من خلالها يمكن للناس زيارة موقعك الإلكتروني بكتابة عنوان موقعك في شريط العنوان.
وفي النهاية أتمنى أن تكون قد تعرفت تماما على عملية تصميم المواقع ، والآن عليك ببدء تعلم تنفيذ هذه الخطوات ، فلكي تصبح مصمم مواقع عليك تعلم ما يلي :
كيف تبحث عن اسم نطاق Domain name وتحجزه. 
كيف تستأجر استضافة أو خادم Host or Server. 
كيف تصمم موقع باستخدام HTML ، وذلك بأحد البرنامجين الآتيين : 
FrontPage. 
Dreamweaver. 
كيف تقوم برفع ملفاتك من الجهاز إلى الموقع باستخدام أحد برامج نقل الملفات FTP. 
كيف تعلن عن موقعك وتجذب إليه الزوار. 
توجد أيضا أمور متقدمة ألا وهي:
تتعلم أحد لغات البرمج php او asp أو غيرهما ، وذلك لتبني تطبيقات انترنت أكثر تقدما. 
تتعلم التصميم الرسومي وذلك لتصمم مواقع جميلة ، وانصح ببرنامج Photoshop. 
تتعلم التصميم المتحرك ، وذلك لإضافة مؤثرات خاصة ، وانصح ببرنامج Flash. 
تتعلم لغة تنسيق الصفحات ، وذلك لتتمكن من تصميم المواقع الضخمة وهي لغة css. 
لقد أصبحت الآن جاهزا تماما لبدء التعلم ، يمكنك إيجاد دروس كافية ووافية حول كل هذه المواضيع في الانترنت ، توكل على الله وبالتوفيق ،،
ودمتم بود ..

----------


## ابوالشرع

*كل الشكر لك اخي المهندس

على فكرة بالنسبة إلي شغال هلا بمشروع على النت مش موجود ....

ان شاء الله عند انتهاء اللمسات الأخير سأدرجة هنا مع شرح وافي لميزانيتة
و للإيراد الناتج عنة و التخطيط المستقبلي لة  ....


جزيل الشكر لك اخي المهندس لتفاعلك.....

دمتم بود
*

----------


## darkman

ابو الشرع  عليك افكار  يجب ان تكون مدير تسوق او مستشار في الدراسات

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):

----------


## coconut

مواضيع أبو الشرع و المهندس 10/10 في التقييم 

يسلمو على أفكاركم 

و الشكر للعالي لأنو  قام برفع الموضوع

----------

